# Raw Chicken Scraps - quick ?



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok, here's a quick question. We feed Duke kibble food but in the past I've given him some raw beef roast from like our dinner prepping it, etc. Now I am wondering can I feed him raw chicken scraps too ? my hubby didn't think he could have raw poultry but I thought for sure it was ok. Just not the bones typically right ?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can give him all parts of the chicken, but if he isn't use to it, he may have digestive problems. Raw bones are fine, the cooked ones are dangerous. Just remember never anything with seasoning on it. 
That will definately cause problems...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Yup.







Raw chicken is perfectly fine and he'll appreciate the trimmings. NOTE: If the trimmings are mostly fat, don't give it to him all at once; rather, space it out over a few days. In small quantities it's of no concern but overdoing it could cause acute pancreatitis. Usually when I have extra chicken trimmings they're balanced with meat and fat. Even though Renji eats raw, I wouldn't just toss him a pile of skins from a pack of drumsticks. That's like giving a kid some Crisco flavored with bacon grease for a snack.

Just a side note: I made meat loaf from ground beef and ground pork and Renji got a small handful from both packages with his dinner.







And a teeny tiny ball as a training treat from the meat loaf mix (yes, it was seasoned, but I know Renji can handle that in VERY small, VERY rare amounts).


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you for the fast replies







so I did end up giving him some raw chicken w/ some fat but it wasn't much just to go easy. It was gone in a blink of an eye. I'd say he liked it LOL.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I gave Anna and Dunc both some chicken from this weekend...I trimmed the fatty parts off, then re-trimmed that and gave them little tidbits. They were very happy and had no poop issues....they're mainly kibble fed with a little raw (pork necks, chicken necks, etc) here and there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have been dabbling with adding a raw chicken meal here and there, so far with good results. 

Then I found little packages of turkey giblets and necks. It was cheap and some organ meat. I bought two packages for about a buck a piece. Gave the necks to two of the dogs and split the organs up between the rest (not Arwen -- still doing soft food). 

I had a little bit of runny poo from that. Not bad, just a little. 

My crew loves meat so much that we are doing it almost every other day now.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I had a whole raw chicken this weekend (like $3 at Publix for the whole thing) and I took out the neck/gibblets and froze them...she loved the chicken neck, the other stuff I haven't given yet...I guess they'll be like really good treats and see how she likes them.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

selzer
Was giving my dogs Perdue Gizzards and Hearts which I got from Wal Mart at a very good price. Was good for awhile then they got real bad diareaha from them. My wife sid it was just a bad package. Tried it again everything was fine for a week them boom diareaha again. That is when I said enough is enough. Cooked brown rice and raw ground beef cured it right away but if the quality isn't consistant why take the chance.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that I have less trouble getting rid of runny poo from RAW chicken than changes to kibble, which tend to take forever. I think that my local grocery store took a few remaining turkeys and their butcher cut them up into breasts, drums, etc. The neck and giblets were offered for kooks like me. 

I should really have known better. I have told my parents not to buy turkey there because their freezer is always broke and chances are the turkey would have thawed or half thawed several times. Once the Thanksgiving turkey was bad from there. So when I saw that they cut up a turkey like that, I should have known it was for quick sale for some reason. I am not going to do that again. Live and learn.


----------

